# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  How to Replace Inground Skimmer Box?

## BSJ

I'm completely rennovating my pool.  The type is inground, with a liner.  The liner and all tiling and coping is currently removed.  The skimmer box is made of plastic, and looks degraded.  I think this would be a good opportunity to replace it.  Note that the inside face of the skimmer box was skirted by tiles, and that the liner went down around these tiles. 
I am looking for: Advice on how to replace the skimmer box.  I'm sure there are tips and tricks here.Advice on types of skimmer boxes available and where to get them.  Is plastic the only option?Are these universal in size, or are they mostly all different.

----------

